# Ice wine tea



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone know where to buy it?
A co worker brought some in, but it was given to him so he does not know where it came from.


----------



## shanti263 (Jan 24, 2010)

bean438 said:


> Anyone know where to buy it?
> A co worker brought some in, but it was given to him so he does not know where it came from.


I once bought icewine induced maple syrup at a Canadian souvenir shop but never paid attention to tea.  

But when you google it, a whole bunch show up. 

Is it good? I'm looking for some (non sweet) Canadian souvenirs for the coming trip.


----------

